# Monitors



## br16 (May 12, 2008)

There may already be a thread involving this, but which kind of monitors do most use?  Also which do you  prefer?  
We currently use a Lifepak 12, but we are testing out new Welch Allyn Pic's


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 13, 2008)

There are several good ones out there, each has its good and bad qualities. I like Philco, LP's 12, and personally dislike anything with MRL and Zoll on it. 

R/r 911


----------



## metivierm (May 13, 2008)

we currently use the zoll p series, and they work really well, except theyre super heavy. (useless NIBP compressor amongst other things). Before we used the LP 12's and i loved them.


----------



## br16 (May 13, 2008)

what is MRL?


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 13, 2008)

br16 said:


> what is MRL?



Medical Research Laboratories (MRL) is a popular cardiac monitor, that has been around since Johnny & Roy (70's)... 

R/r 911


----------



## Katie (May 13, 2008)

lifepak 12 as well


----------



## Kimmy Schaub (May 13, 2008)

CHFD uses Zoll


----------



## JPINFV (May 13, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Medical Research Laboratories (MRL) is a popular cardiac monitor, that has been around since Johnny & Roy (70's)...
> 
> R/r 911



MRL was bought out by Welch Allyn who now sells the monitors under the Portible Intensive Care monitor line.

http://www.welchallyn.com/products/en-us/x-11-ac-100-0000000001045.htm


----------



## NESDMEDIC (May 13, 2008)

We use Life Pack 12's prior to that we had Marquett's i like the Life Pack 12,s better.


----------



## firemedic7982 (May 13, 2008)

Both services I work for Use the Zoll M Series Cardiac Monitor. I love it. It's the best one out there as far as I'm concerned. 

I've used LP 5, LP 12, Marquette, and Phillips. 

The Zoll M is just a superior machine.


----------



## colafdp (May 13, 2008)

Zoll M here as well. When we were looking for a new monitor after having the LP 10's, we tried the LP12's and the Zoll M's, and overall, everyone here preferred the Zoll's over the LP 12's.


----------



## Devilz311 (May 17, 2008)

We use LP12's, and LP10's as our backup monitor...  My father was on a business trip out to Physio in Seattle to meet with the R&D teams there about the upcoming LP15...

Hijacking the thread here for a moment:  What other features would you like to see in your monitor?  

Are there any monitors on the market that use Bluetooth for transmitting EKGs?
Currently, we use a cable and transmit it through our Unit Nextel phones which isn't the most reliable service out there.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 17, 2008)

Actually, LP 12 have bluetooth capability. 

R/r 911


----------



## br16 (May 17, 2008)

How do you guys like transmitting with LP12?  We are not hospital based, but our closest hospital that we always transport to just bought us a welch allyn to try the transmitting and it is one of the simplist things i have ever done.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 17, 2008)

Personally, we interpret all of out ECG's including 12 leads. According to our cardiologist, in comparison, our medics has a higher percentage of accurate ECG interpretation then many of the Doc's. 

I know of a larger EMS that uses the blue tooth on the LP 12 for ability of transmission, for only confirmation of STEMI Alert for cath lab alert. Apparently the only problems I have heard of is a slight delay, and of course similar to cell phone, low tower ranges. 

R/r 911


----------



## br16 (May 17, 2008)

We also interpret our own ecgs and 12 leads in the field, but the hospital doesn't always listen to us, or believe us so they would rather us send them in if we see signs of infarct or ischemia so that way they can send them to the cardiologist on call and improve the door to cath lab time.


----------



## medic258 (May 17, 2008)

The service I am full-time with uses the Zoll M-series. Having used most of the current monitors on the market I prefer the LP 12. I find it much easier to use and there seems to be much less artifact regardless of electrode.


----------



## Devilz311 (May 18, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I know of a larger EMS that uses the blue tooth on the LP 12 for ability of transmission, for only confirmation of STEMI Alert for cath lab alert. Apparently the only problems I have heard of is a slight delay, and of course similar to cell phone, low tower ranges.
> 
> R/r 911



The only times we transmit EKG's is for STEMI Pts, if we have time... Most of our transports are only 10 minutes tops


----------



## Short Bus (May 18, 2008)

We have the LP12s.  We have blue tooth that we transmit our STEMIs with after we read them.  The Zoll M series SUX.


----------



## ERnurse17 (May 19, 2008)

Lifpak 12 with 12 lead, faxing capability, AED, manual shocking, auto BPs, pacing and cardioversion


----------



## Outbac1 (May 20, 2008)

Lifepac 12's. ACPs interpret ecgs and 12 leads in the field. However we transmit  through a cell phone to the hospitals fax machine in the case of a STEMI. They trialed it in Halifax during the "WEST study" for field thrombolytics and it worked well. We are supposed to be getting an update to transmit through our wireless computer connection and do away with the cell phones.


----------



## Belgian EMT/nurse (May 21, 2008)

We use LP 12 and have an HP monitor as backup. The HP monitor doesn't has a 12 lead ECG and no defib, it just monitors. The LP12 is such a great device to work with, you got everything in hand and it's so easy to use.


----------



## emtwacker710 (May 21, 2008)

we currently use the Lifepack 12's they are nice (sorta) but would be better if they were calibrated a bit more often, we are currently expirimenting with the new phillips ones..anyone use those and have any comments on them?


----------



## fma08 (May 22, 2008)

LP 12's woot!


----------



## Arkymedic (May 22, 2008)

br16 said:


> There may already be a thread involving this, but which kind of monitors do most use? Also which do you prefer?
> We currently use a Lifepak 12, but we are testing out new Welch Allyn Pic's


 
We currently use Phillips Heartstart MRX with 5 leads for standard monitoring, 12 lead, ETCO2, NIBP, SPO2, pacing, and defib. It also allows 12 lead transmission via bluetooth. I like it but the NIBP is suppose to be a "new and advanced more accurate measure" and it is not even close sometimes. Also, on the way to OKC the other night, we set off the VTach alarms a total of 96 times from the condition of the roads... I have used Zoll M series and LP 5, 10, and 12s as well. I prefer the LP12 personally.


----------



## BEorP (May 28, 2008)

firemedic7982 said:


> Both services I work for Use the Zoll M Series Cardiac Monitor. I love it. It's the best one out there as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I've used LP 5, LP 12, Marquette, and Phillips.
> 
> The Zoll M is just a superior machine.



Have you ever tried the Zoll E-series?


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 28, 2008)

LP 12...i think my company is the only ones who use this.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (May 28, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> LP 12...i think my company is the only ones who use this.



Why is that


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 29, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> Why is that



cause no one else here has mentioned them.


----------



## Jon (May 29, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> cause no one else here has mentioned them.


Umm... if you read ALL the posts before posting, there are quite a few supporters of LP12's

As for my vote... my work, and the ALS support to my vollie co, and my per diem job ALL use the LP12's. I've used the Phillips MRx in the past, and I think that is a really cool monitor.


----------



## Grady_emt (May 29, 2008)

LP12, Bluetooth transmission for STEMI confirmation, 12lead, NIBP, SpO2, manual paddles and "stick n' shock" pads also.   I like them, a little heavy, but like has already been said, everything in one place.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 29, 2008)

Jon said:


> Umm... if you read ALL the posts before posting, there are quite a few supporters of LP12's
> 
> As for my vote... my work, and the ALS support to my vollie co, and my per diem job ALL use the LP12's. I've used the Phillips MRx in the past, and I think that is a really cool monitor.



Non-verbal queues are hard to pick up on I guess, it was sarcasm.


----------



## tydek07 (May 29, 2008)

LifePak 12 all the way.


----------



## firecoins (May 30, 2008)

single post


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Jun 2, 2008)

At my service we use the Welch Allyn Pic 40.  My collegues at other services use Nihon Koden, Phillips, LP and Zoll.


----------



## stonez (Jun 3, 2008)

My bus has got a Nihon Koden.


----------



## Bosco578 (Jun 7, 2008)

We use the LP-12.


----------



## emtd29 (Jun 7, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> LP 12...i think my company is the only ones who use this.




Chalk up another agency ( mine ) that uses the LP-12's


----------



## 1799687 (Jun 8, 2008)

We use LP12s as well.


----------

